# Just Found



## hamza syed (Jun 22, 2012)

the pics are not that clear ...
i just found him/her yesterday i want to know which breed is this and how to take care of him/her ( i don't have cage). 

View attachment 25735


View attachment 25736


View attachment 25737


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

The pigeon looks to be in bad condition. Please follow the guide in this link or I think you will loose him.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f20/basic-steps-to-saving-the-life-of-a-pigeon-or-dove-11265.html


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Charis is very right. This pigeon appears to be very, very ill. Please follow the link Charis posted.

Terry


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

Hamza saeed i suggest you get help from a vet soon, you can find one near sohrab goth beside shell gas station, other is in gol market near MK Traders

I know both are good vet and have the required medicine in hand, best of luck


----------



## hamza syed (Jun 22, 2012)

thanks for the reply everyone 
now, he/she is eating and drinking well and his waste is also OK..
the pic above was at night when i found him/her. he/she was sleepy.. 

I came back to Kuwait.. after vacations.. (he/she is in Kuwait)


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

Ah okay good to know that, i thought you are in karachi from the location


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

Its so beautiful & cute! Do you have any more pics?


----------



## hamza syed (Jun 22, 2012)

(the bird is more likely to be a female). she is doing well eats and drink well and now she flies around than sitting in one place. . the best thing is she has a increase in weight..

View attachment 25744


View attachment 25745


(my attachments sum is almost full so what do u guys do when its full, if u need to post pics.)


----------



## hamza syed (Jun 22, 2012)

Pijlover thanks for advice...


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

Beautiful bird! She looks much better -- how lucky for her that you found her


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

hamza syed said:


> Pijlover thanks for advice...


You are welcome, note down the adresses just in case if you need a vet help when in karachi


----------



## hamza syed (Jun 22, 2012)

i got a male for her.. he looks more like a homer.. i need info about the squabs 
1) which color will the squabs be? will they be splash or barred ??

View attachment 25817


View attachment 25818


View attachment 25819


----------



## satinette tippler (Jul 7, 2012)

both of them are beautiful...
the Male looks like Homer.. (red barred)


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Good looking male for a cute Female. Make sure you don't just put them together from the first time. They may not get along. 
Let us know if they are inlove already. LOL


----------



## jeff houghton (Jul 17, 2010)

what a turn around of events for this lucky pigeon, one minute on deaths door now she has a handsome companion to cheer her up .good save .


----------



## hamza syed (Jun 22, 2012)

they are paired up and started making the nest... its getting cold here so i have a question
do i let them have squab or put them on fake eggs (if the female lays an egg)..


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Great story!........I love happy endings


----------



## Callum Young (Oct 29, 2012)

what a story, I agree, good save


----------



## hamza syed (Jun 22, 2012)

thanx Callum Young & waynette


----------



## hamza syed (Jun 22, 2012)

hey guys, its been long time but there is no egg till now from the pair.. im confused because every month the female goes in the nest stays for days as if she is going to lay eggs but comes out within a week with no eggs.. what does it mean ?? (im confirmed that one is male and the other is female)..


----------



## hamza syed (Jun 22, 2012)

these are Pictures of them..

Female
View attachment 26623


Male
View attachment 26624


View attachment 26625


----------

